
Ask HN: Is Quitting One's Job a Hiring Black Mark? - pinewurst
I&#x27;ve been in technology for a very long time now, most recently in a large, rather dysfunctional tech company. Most of my tenure, I was working with and for competent, pleasant people and ran my own show under their auspices.<p>Recently, a major reorganization moved me into a group that, at least among their customers, is regarded with well-deserved scorn. I thought I could be a part of the solution, but after 3 months of abuse, I reached my limit but a transfer out was explicitly disallowed.<p>After a really pleasant outside job interview, I realized how intolerably horrible my environment had become and submitted my resignation. I have enough resources to be safe for a good while and really notice the absence of dread every morning, and am sleeping normally again.<p>However, I&#x27;m coming up to the time where I have to update my resume to reflect my non-employee status. I&#x27;d really like some current input as to whether this is&#x2F;will be seen as a negative sign for hiring.  I have to live with it either way, but maybe there&#x27;s some way of mitigating it?
======
throwaway5250
For me, it was, apparently. I interviewed for quite a variety of positions
without a bite. Did pass a reputedly difficult in-person series at a Big 5
employer, and apparently an executive nixed the hire recommendation for this
reason.

Obviously, N=1 here. Best advice is to assume the hunt will take a lot longer
than you expect.

------
dman
No it is not - do not be on the defensive when anyone asks about this in an
interview.

